# Final Fantasy V Four Job Fiesta!



## Goli (Jul 16, 2011)

Source with more information!
Just thought I'd make a little thread for this since it's gonna be a pretty fun challenge, and the more people that donate the better!
I would but I've no means of adding paypal funds
I got the




job... I hope it's not too hard!
Oh who am I kidding this is gonna be SO hard ;O;.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you!  This will give me an excuse to play my PS1 version of Final Fantasy 5 I bought last year.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 16, 2011)

Got Knight!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Got Knight!


Same here


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just signed up. Should be fun.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in too! Got White Mage


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 17, 2011)

Got Monk


----------



## Goli (Jul 17, 2011)

Wooo got my final job setup!




It's gonna be interesting to say the least.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Wooo got my final job setup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that was fast...
Did you just do them all one after another?


----------



## Goli (Jul 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







(Galuf isnt' there since he already went to his world)
No, I just played for a bit during the morning, and most of the afternoon since I had nothing to do *shrug*. But now it's 1:05 AM and I really need to get some sleep.
It's not that surpising to be honest, if you go to the players section you can see there's some other people with their final job setup too. Assuming they didn't cheat obviously.


----------



## Raika (Jul 17, 2011)

>:
I'm attempting to beat Shiva with an army of Black Mages. No luck.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLYCRAPSAMETIMEZONE!  High Five!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 17, 2011)

This sounds neat. I've never played FF5 before, nor do I have a Twitter. It sounds like it may be time to play the former, and make the latter.

Edit: Too lazy to screen cap, so I'll just say that I got Black Mage for my first one.


----------



## signz (Jul 17, 2011)

Heh, that's a really cool idea.
Time to play FF5 again.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

Which version of the game doyou have to play: SNES, PS1 or GBA? Or is it your choice?


----------



## Raika (Jul 17, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Which version of the game doyou have to play: SNES, PS1 or GBA? Or is it your choice?


You can play any version, it's up to you.


----------



## signz (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh great, my first job is Blue Mage.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
Got Black Mage as first job


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I just finished up with the Wind Crystal. It would seem that it is time to build an army of Black Mages.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 17, 2011)

I think my party is... decent. I got lucky on the Earth Crystal.

Wind - Knight (AWWW YEAH)
Water - Summoner (...Aww yeah?)
Fire - Bard (FUCK)
Earth - Chemist (Item grinding? Shit. Amazing effects afterwards? Yay!)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 17, 2011)

Summoner can be a beast depending on the summons available. I have literally never played FF5 before starting it up today, so the entire game will be a new adventure for me.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not joining since I don't have a twitter, but I'm following a friend's crystal alignment on this.

She got Blue Mage but nothing else because she's stuck on the Siren. This sucks. I can't find any Blue Mage spells in the town. Just black and white mage.


----------



## Goli (Jul 18, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I'm not joining since I don't have a twitter, but I'm following a friend's crystal alignment on this.
> 
> She got Blue Mage but nothing else because she's stuck on the Siren. This sucks. I can't find any Blue Mage spells in the town. Just black and white mage.


Why not make one?
It's super easy and it's not like it's harmful or anything.
Apropos,





YAY


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 18, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I'm not joining since I don't have a twitter, but I'm following a friend's crystal alignment on this.
> 
> She got Blue Mage but nothing else because she's stuck on the Siren. This sucks. I can't find any Blue Mage spells in the town. Just black and white mage.


The Blue Mage is absolutely amazing. Fucking amazing. But you can't buy the spells. You steal the magic from monsters.

You have to equip the "Learn" ability, and then let the Blue Mage get hit by the monster spell. If it can be learned, the Blue Mage will learn it. It can be amazing. Blue Mages can learn LVL 5 Death really early in the game.

I wish I got Blue Mage...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 18, 2011)

Blue Magic is magic learned from monsters. Check out this list to see what the Blue Mage can learn, and where they can learn it: http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Blue_Ma...al_Fantasy_V%29

The Black Mage team made quick work of the Siren. I just blasted the Siren with fire for 160 damage every hit about 10 times and dropped her/it. Considering the defense of the Black Mage, a quick take down was very helpful.


----------



## Celice (Jul 18, 2011)

This sounds like a cool idea... I kinda wish the game had a bit more exploration about it though to make replaying it more fun.  It always felt so linear to me >.<

There's an awesome fangame with a similar job system to FFV, and it has an ability system like FFIX.  FF3.5.  Too bad it's a Japanese fangame >.


----------



## Raika (Jul 18, 2011)

Black Mage
Summoner
_Beastmaster
Dancer_

I quit.


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jul 18, 2011)

I got Thief, Red Mage, Geomancer, Dragoon...this will be pretty easy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm having one heck of a time trying to fight the Water Crystal boss with a team of level 10 Black Mages. Maybe I should level up my party to 12 or so. Two levels make a huge difference from my experience.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Black Mage
> Summoner
> _Beastmaster
> Dancer_
> ...


use the frost rod you find in Carwen. Thank Goli for this tip.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 18, 2011)

Didn't even know the Ice Rod was there. FF Wiki to the rescue! I'll fly back to Carwen and pick it up.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 18, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how do you get Learn? All I've got is check.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 18, 2011)

Learn is a Level 2 job ability, which honestly, is really easy to get to. I hit level 3 without even trying, but getting to level 4 takes 50 points.

Edit: Check this out for ability references - http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Blue_Ma...al_Fantasy_V%29

Seriously, that wiki is the most helpful thing on the planet for the basics.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> @TroubledLlama has gotten the Water Crystal Shards and unlocked 'Time Mage'. Get equipped with Rods!



I have two types of mage now. Better stock up on potions, I'm gonna need them. I blasted through about 30 on the Water Crystal fight alone.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 18, 2011)

So first job is the White Mage. YAY Healing~!

At least I may use one freelancer.


----------



## Goli (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally got my final tablet:




About to head to the final dungeon!
I've a feeling I'll get my arse kicked ):.


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jul 19, 2011)

Just got to the final boss...I have no idea how I'm going to beat Neo Exdeath with a Thief, Dragoon, Red Mage, Geomancer...Exdeath is easy but Neo Exdeath destroys me...

EDIT: Wooo, I finally won http://twitpic.com/5sf47e

There would've been no way without dualcast on 2 characters.


----------



## Fel (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there a way how to capture a screen off a real GBA to look like the ones which you post? Or do you use emulators of some kind?

I remember you could connect the PSP and some other consoles to the PC and record them like that, but I guess I would have to take normal photos of my GBA, right?


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jul 20, 2011)

I just used an emulator on my laptop, seemed easier than using a GBA


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 20, 2011)

Wait, are the tablets before or after Exdeath? I thought Exdeath was the final boss of the game?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm having a hard time keeping motivated. I'm at the point where I have to stop the boat that is wrecking the Fire Crystal, but I only have Black Mages and Time Mages to use. My two Time Mages can use up to level 3 Black Magic still, so that's something at least. I got on the boat though, went to blast some enemies with Fire 2, and saw it do no damage to everything.

Ever try fighting magic resistant enemies with a team of mages with a collective physical attack power of about 80? Yeah, I get destroyed pretty bad. Only being able to buy potions and not hi-potions at this point is pretty bad too. Potions only heal 50, and my mages take about 50 damage a hit from bosses and bigger enemies. I end up spending 3/4 of the time in some boss battles just healing.

If my Fire Crystal job blows, I quit.


----------



## Goli (Jul 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time keeping motivated. I'm at the point where I have to stop the boat that is wrecking the Fire Crystal, but I only have Black Mages and Time Mages to use. My two Time Mages can use up to level 3 Black Magic still, so that's something at least. I got on the boat though, went to blast some enemies with Fire 2, and saw it do no damage to everything.
> 
> Ever try fighting magic resistant enemies with a team of mages with a collective physical attack power of about 80? Yeah, I get destroyed pretty bad. Only being able to buy potions and not hi-potions at this point is pretty bad too. Potions only heal 50, and my mages take about 50 damage a hit from bosses and bigger enemies. I end up spending 3/4 of the time in some boss battles just healing.
> 
> If my Fire Crystal job blows, I quit.


Did you really expect enemies on a *fire* crystal powered boat to have SOME sort of damage when casting Fire2?
_Really?_
Try Ice2 instead.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, it was 3am and I went to bed after I shut it off anyways. :3 Yeah, didn't realize that one. My MP is gonna disappear quick if the encounter rate isn't in my favor.

Edit: Also, I'll still quit if my Fire Crystal job blows. No way am I pushing through the game with two mages, some third crap class, and whatever I may get at the fourth crystal if by some fluke, I manage to get there.


----------



## Goli (Jul 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most enemies won't survive a single Ice2 so you'll be fine, just stock up on tents.
Also, I'm at the final battle with a party that consists of Black Mage, Red Mage, Beastmaster and Samurai.
You already have a Black Mage AND a Time Mage. You'll be fine.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, you have it lucky. I have a Knight, Bard, Summoner, and Chemist.


No easy healing for me!


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jul 20, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Yeah, you have it lucky. I have a Knight, Bard, Summoner, and Chemist.
> 
> 
> No easy healing for me!



Abuse Sylph and Mixing X-potions and the mix that is like Arise. Both are cheap items for mix.

That run shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Goli (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay, I beat it too!





It was so much fun omg.
I almost wanna do it again.


----------



## deathking (Jul 20, 2011)

Monk , Summoner , Bard , Dancer
UGH
alot of power leveling will be needed


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2011)

Black Mage
Time Mage
And now.....Bard

Will I ever get a class that compliments this set up? The weaknesses *coughEverythingcough* are really hard to get away from when I keep getting the classes with some of the lowest physical defense in the game.

Edit: Haha, terrible luck. I had a couple level 15 people who were on the edge of hitting level 16 when I entered the Ancient Library. After getting hit with Level 5 Death multiple times, I quit out, loaded up my save, spent a whole four minutes level grinding on the world map (normal speed too, since the SNES emulator on the PSP has no speed up that I'm aware of), went back in, and beat the entire library in about 8 minutes. I kind of wish dungeons were longer, but then again, I'm happy they're not. Dungeons too terribly long just start to make me bored (one thing I really didn't like about FF12).

Oh, and when do I actually get the Bard job?


----------



## signz (Jul 20, 2011)

I really thought about just giving up, but seeing Nathan still playing with his jobs, I think "ah wth".
Time for my Blue Mage army to return! (I wonder what my next job will be)


----------



## saviorkross (Jul 20, 2011)

//double edit//






Should be interesting. Level 17 atm and just got my 4th job. Hopefully I'm not underleveled. @[email protected]


----------



## Goli (Jul 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Black Mage
> Time Mage
> And now.....Bard
> 
> ...


You can't complain if you have a Blue Mage.
You just can't.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh man the Sandworm is making me rage. With still nothing but regular potions to heal with in battle (this game is not very non-white mage friendly), I'm getting screwed by the quicksand attack. 60 damage to everybody in my party isn't a lot until the attack is used four times in a row, and then people are bleeding (wounded, something) and losing more HP. It goes about turn for turn with my fast ass bard too.

This will be one of those fights that when and if I finally beat it, I'll be rejoicing. The worst part, I know this is nowhere near the most difficult fight.


----------



## signz (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting..





Ah, well. Maybe Mystic Knight/Paladin will surprise me.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 21, 2011)

Final cannon on the Floating Castle....how do I beat it? I blast it with Bolt 2 10 or 15 times (about 700 to 800 damage a casting) before he finishes off my whole party, and I have no efficient way to heal my party (I mean, I have the Healing Rod, but that can only help one person a turn). I'm thinking that if I cast Haste on the person with the Healing Rod, and hand the Healing Rod off to my fastest character, I just might be able to beat it. At this point, potions just suck for in battle healing, so I've abandoned any in battle purpose that they may have.

Any suggestions? That thing has obscene attack power and HP, and it is starting to really frustrate me.

Oh, and party:
Level 18 Bard - Silver Harp - Three Songs (Charm, Love, and the Regen one)
Level 19 Time Mage - Healing Rod - Every spell available up to this point
Level 19 Black Mage - Mage Masher I believe - All spells for the first row, two for the second (Sleep and Venom), all three for the third
Level 18 Time Mage - That strong dagger from the exploding castle - Refer to the first Time Mage

One final thing: Is there a way to heal Old Age that doesn't require me to spend 50k gil that I don't have on that ring?

WUT? Level 5 Doom KILLS the gun? WHY DID I NOT GET THE BLUE MAGE JOB?


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

Figured I'd give this a go.
I've never played FFV before so I'm guessing you have 4 in a party and they all need to be the same job you first got?

._.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Figured I'd give this a go.
> I've never played FFV before so I'm guessing you have 4 in a party and they all need to be the same job you first got?
> 
> ._.



Yep. You get a complete party really, really early in this game too. Once you finish off the Wind Crystal (very early on) and get your first job, everybody has to have that job. Unless you get White Mage of course, in which case you would get to use a single Freelancer to help yourself out.

I beat the Soul Gun! I blasted off the Launchers on its back and solved half my problems, then it was just a rush to heal after every big cannon firing, but somebody always had to die (though they were quickly revived). It had a massive amount of HP, but I killed it off after a few minutes of Bolt 2 casting and the aforementioned healing (nothing but the Healing Rod too). Haste on Faris was a life saver for sure. She was able to beat my teammates with the Healing Rod twice as quickly.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 21, 2011)

This is going to be a long beginning....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 21, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> This is going to be a long beginning....



You're set later in the game though. You'll always (be forced to) have a healer at your disposal. The Water Crystal may be a little difficult with three White Mages and a freelancer, but at least you'll have somebody that can handout physical damage.

Edit: I am really, really close to quitting at this point. I'm at the boss right before the Earth Crystal, and I absolutely can not fight its second form. It becoming immune to magic screws me completely. I lose the ability to hurt it. My Bard can't do damage with a harp (at least nothing worth noting or wasting a turn on), Faris has the Healing Rod and is diligently smacking my party members the whole fight, and Galuf and Lenna are only able to do about 70 damage each with a hit. At 140 damage every couple of turns, I would have to hold out for around 30 turns to beat the thing. I'm sorry, but there is no way in hell I can hold out against its aggressive second run for that long.

Seriously, I don't want to pick it back up again. The classes I have to use have completely and utterly screwed me.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck it, fuck it, fuck it. I quit.

Wanna know how easy it is to beat the fucking Archeoaevis with a team of MAGIC users? Here's a hint, fucking impossible. I can't sustain my team without a white mage, I can't do shit for damage because it is a team of mages, and I lack pretty much the single most useful mage in the game. Seriously, impossible. I'm not going to level grind until I can somehow turn my mages into the physical tank you need to beat this bastard either.

Player be warned. You get a team of black mages, time mages and a fucking bard, you won't be playing for a whole lot longer beyond it.

Edit: Sent a Tweet to FF5forFutures asking about how (seriously, very simply how) I was supposed to beat the second life of the Archeoaevis with a team of magic users. There has to be some kind of class exception when you are so utterly screwed in a situation such as this for a single fight or something. I need some form of help, even if it is just a Ninja so I can chuck Shuriken to end the fight quickly. I dunno. All I know is that with my current classes, this will be impossible without a level of grinding that can't be achieved at this point in the game.


----------



## signz (Jul 22, 2011)

You've got to be KIDDING me!




My third job is the fucking useless bard?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 22, 2011)

You have a Blue Mage and a Mystic Knight. You have no right to complain. The Blue Mage alone will save you from my pain.

Edit: Just to note, Level 5 Death will beat the second life of the Archeoaevis in about two seconds. Hell, the Blue Mage will beat some tough shit quickly, and can learn some really strong enemy magic (ie: 1k damage enemy spell).

HOLY ASODJHASOPFIJJFDSIODASIFASOKFDMSKFOM, I BEAT ARCHEOAEVIS! I mean, I had to level grind for four hours and hit level 30 to have enough HP, Galuf had to stay dead, and it was one hell of a fight doing 80 damage a physical attack when fighting its second life, BUT I WON! I can *tear* finally get my fourth job. $5 says I'll get Dancer.

Neat, I got Chemist. At the very least, I can put some items to better use.


----------



## signz (Jul 25, 2011)

so my fourth job is the Samurai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always loved $-Toss.


----------



## choconado (Jul 26, 2011)

This sounds so fun.  Unfortunately I'm presently in a self-challenge of playing the first six games--in order to completion.  As a kid, I never did, and later I would get too distracted by other games.  I think I can do this.  I just started FF2.

I'll keep monitoring the thread, because it's full of hilarity at people cursing over their picks.  Also, maybe the challenge will still be in effect come ff5's turn, but that's unlikely-as that'll be in at least 6 months.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm fighting the four crystal things in the forest. Stupid me didn't realize that the Bone Mail was cursed. I'll just have to let Lenna be dead or something though, since I can't bring her back.


----------



## choconado (Jul 30, 2011)

Aw, screw it.  I'm playing.

Was hoping for Monk, got Blue Mage.  Can't complain.  Better invest in swords, I guess!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I defeated Liquid flame but still I didn't got my second job.
Why?


----------



## choconado (Aug 2, 2011)

you gotta escape the castle first.  Then you only get three of the five jobs available.  the other two are inside a chocobo later.

Meanwhile, I'm now a Summoner as well as a Blue Knight.  Now I have to hunt for every secret spell in the whole damn game.  Awesome.

Don't complain to Gilgabot though.  He threatened to change his mind and make me Berserkers instead.


UPDATE:  After finally indulging my OCD to master the Summoners before moving on past the water crystal part, I now have a Beastmaster, which means it'll be some time before I miss out on Blue Magic!


----------



## choconado (Aug 15, 2011)

is anyone else still doing this?  Cause I'm a very slow rpg'er, especially cause of grinding...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 15, 2011)

I sort of stopped. I got sick of level grinding because of my crap jobs. It stopped being any kind of fun.


----------

